# كيف يكون المسيح كاهنا وهو ليس من سبط لاوى؟



## apostle.paul (17 يناير 2010)

*سؤال وجه لى*
*المسيح قيل عنه انه سيقوم كاهنا ابديا على طقس ملكى صادق*
*فكيف يكون المسيح الكاهن الاعظم وهو لا ينتمى لسبط الكهنوت سبط لاوى *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يناير 2010)

واخذ خبزا وشكر وكسر واعطاهم قائلا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم.اصنعوا هذا لذكري. لو 22: 19

كذلك الكاس ايضا بعد ما تعشوا قائلا هذه الكاس هي العهد الجديد بدمي.اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري. 1 كو 11: 25


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يناير 2010)

الكاهن الأعظم أو الكاهن الرأس أو رئيس الكهنة


أول من تقلد هذه الوظيفة هارون (خر 28: 1) وخلفه في ذلك العازر ابنه (عد 3: 32 و 20: 28 وتث 10: 6) ثم بقيت رئاسة الكهنوت في عائلته إلى أيام عالي الذي كان من بيت إيثامار.
وكانت وظيفة رئيس الكهنة تدوم مدة حياة صاحبها إلاّ أن سليمان أهمل هذا القانون بعزله ابياثار واقامته صادوق مكانه (1 مل 2: 35) لأن هذا الأخير كان قد انحاز إلى ادونيا (1 مل 1: 7 و 25).
ويظهر أنه كان للكاهن الأعظم مساعد يسمى الكاهن الثاني (2 مل 25: 18) الذي ربما كان يدعى أيضاً رئيس بيت الله (2 أخبار 31: 13 ونح 11: 11). وربما كان هو نفس قائد جند الهيكل (اع 4: 1 و 5: 24).
وقد أصبحت وظيفة رئيس الكهنة، قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح، آلة في أيدي حكام البلاد ولاسيما هيرودس وخلفاؤه، حتى أن هذا عين خمسة رؤساء كهنة كان من جملتهم سيمون الذي أعطاه ابنته ثمن وظيفته ولذلك نقرأ في العهد الجديد عن عدة رؤساء كهنة في وقت واحد كحنان وقيافا (لو 3: 2).
وكانت الاحتفالات تطول عند تقديس رئيس الكهنة مدة سبعة أيام (خر 29: 35). وكان من هذه الاحتفالات تقديم الذبائح (خر 29) والمسح بدهن المسحة (خر 30: 22- 33 ولا 21: 10). وتلبيسه الثياب الرسمية على ما هو مذكور في خر 28 و 39 حيث يصف تفصيل هذه الثياب وكذلك ما جاء في خر 29: 5 و 6 و 8 و 9 حيث يصف كيفية إلباسها. وكانت ثياب رئيس الكهنة أثمن وأكثر بهجة من ثياب بقية الكهنة إلا يوم الكفارة فإنه كان يلبس ثياباً بسيطة من كتان أبيض لا نقوش عليها.
وكانت واجبات رئيس الكهنة مهمة إذ كان لا يُسمح لغيره بدخول قدس الأقداس وذلك مرة واحدة في السنة في يوم الكفارة. وكان هو المشرف المسؤول على الهيكل (2 مل 12: 10). وفي أيام المسيح كان رئيس الكهنة رئيس المجمع الأعلى لليهود أيضاً (يو 18: 13 و 14 واع 5: 17). وقد وصُف يسوع بأنه رئيس كهنة المؤمنين العظيم الذي نضح قدس الأقداس بدمه والذي جلس عن يمين الآب هناك حيث هو الآن يشفع فيهم (عب 4: 14 و 7: 25 و 9: 12​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يناير 2010)

*جميل*
*واعلم جيدا ان كهنوت المسيح على رتبة ملكى صادق وليس على رتبة الكهنوت الهارونى*
*سؤال كيف يكون المسيح هو الكاهن الاعظم ولو لم يكن من سبط لاوى سبط الكهنوت؟*
*محتاج توضيح اكتر*


----------



## أَمَة (17 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *سؤال وجه لى*
> *المسيح قيل عنه انه سيقوم كاهنا ابديا على طقس ملكى صادق*
> *فكيف يكون المسيح الكاهن الاعظم وهو لا ينتمى لسبط الكهنوت سبط لاوى *


 

نحن نعلم أن بالنسبة لليهود الملك والكهنوت لا يجتمعان أبداً في الشخص الواحد لأن الملك من سبط يهوذا والكهنوت من سبط لاوى.

المُلك الذي من سبط يهوذا هو متغير وزائل بسبب الموت، كذلك الكهنوت من سبط لاوي

[Q-BIBLE] عبرانيين الأصحاح 7 العدد 23 وَأُولَئِكَ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً كَثِيرِينَ *لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ مَنَعَهُمْ مِنَ الْبَقَاءِ، *[/Q-BIBLE]

في حين أن السيد المسيح يجمع في ذاته المُلك الدائم

[Q-BIBLE]لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 33 وَ*يَمْلِكُ* عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ *إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَ*ةٌ». [/Q-BIBLE]

والكهنوت الاعظم 

[Q-BIBLE]عبرانيين 7 
24 وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، *لَهُ كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ*. 
25 فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضاً إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ، إِذْ *هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ* لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]


واليك الصلة بين كهنوت المسيح وكهنوت ملكي صادق: 

*رموز ملكى صادق للمسيح*
1.     هو ملك وكاهن.  وبالنسبة لليهود فالملك والكهنوت لا يجتمعان أبداً لشخص واحد إذ أن الملك من سبط يهوذا والكهنوت من سبط لاوى. وفى هذا يشير ملكى صادق للمسيح الملك ورئيس الكهنة.
2.     من جهة إسمه ملكى صادق التى تعنى ملك البر. فالمسيح يملك فى القلوب ببره. يتربع فى النفس فيخضعها فيه لتظهر فى عينى الأب حاملة بره (رو 3 : 24).
3.     من جهة عمله فهو ملك ساليم أى ملك السلام والمسيح معطى السلام للكنيسة (يو 16: 33، 14:27).
4.     ماذا قدم ملكى صادق لإبراهيم ؟ خبزاً وخمراً وهذا هو طقس كهنوت ملكى صادق.
5.     ملكى صادق ظهر مرة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس والمسيح قدم ذبيحة مرة واحدة.
6.     لا يوجد تسلسل كهنوتى لملكى صادق. فهو لم يستلم كهنوته من أحد والمسيح الذى عينه كاهناً هو الله حين أقسم بهذا (مز 110).
7.     كهنوت ملكى صادق متفوق على الكهنوت اللاوى فإبراهيم أعطى له العشور.بل أن العشور يقبلها الله فقط فملكى صادق هذا يرمز لإبن الله (عب 7 : 2).
8.     كون أن ملكى صادق يبارك إبراهيم فهذا أيضاً يثبت تفوق كهنوت ملكى صادق على كهنوت هرون والكهنوت اللاوى (عب 7 : 1).
9.     ملكى صادق بلا أب بلا أم بلا نهاية ولا بداية حياة بلا نسب (عب 7 : 3). هذا لا يعنى أنه حقاً بلا أب ولا أم ولا نسب وأنه يحيا حتى الأن. ولكن الكتاب لم يذكر له أى نسب ولا أى عائلة، لم يذكر أبوه ولا أمه ولم يذكر متى ولد ولا متى مات على الرغم أن الكتاب دائماً يشير لأصل ومواليد الشخصيات المهمة. ولكن لم يذكر أباه لأنه يرمز للمسيح الذى له أم بالجسد ولكن ليس له أب بالجسد. ولم يذكر أمه أى المسيح فهو من جهة لاهوته بلا أم. لم يذكر له نهاية حياة ليرمز للمسيح الذى سيكون كهنوته إلى الأبد كاهناً إلى الأبد (عب 7 : 3). لم يذكر له بداية أيام لأنه يرمز للمسيح الأزلى،أى الذى بلا بداية. وهو بلا سجل أنساب لأنه يرمز للمسيح الذى سيظل رئيس كهنة لم يستلم كهنوته من كاهن قبله. وبلا أنساب أى لا يعقبه كهنة آخرون رمزاً لأبدية كهنوت المسيح. أما الكهنوت اللاوى فكان بالوراثة.

للمزيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Hebrews/7


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يناير 2010)

*اة فهمت شوية*
*يعنى ان كهنوت المسيح على رتبة ملكى صادق لا يخص الكهنوت الهارونى الخاص بسبط لاوى *


> لأنه يرمز للمسيح الذى سيظل رئيس كهنة لم يستلم كهنوته من كاهن قبله. وبلا أنساب أى لا يعقبه كهنة آخرون رمزاً لأبدية كهنوت المسيح. أما الكهنوت اللاوى فكان بالوراثة.


*فهو كهنوت متفرد من نوعه يقوم على الخبز والخمر ليس الذبائح الدموية كدا صح ولا فى غلط قولته؟*
*لان عندى سؤال اخر *


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2010)

> لأنه يرمز للمسيح الذى سيظل رئيس كهنة *لم يستلم كهنوته من كاهن قبله*. وبلا أنساب أى *لا يعقبه كهنة آخرون* *رمزاً لأبدية كهنوت المسيح*. أما الكهنوت اللاوى فكان بالوراثة.


 
تمام أخي شمس الحق
تعجبني دقتك في الإنتقاء.
الرب معك


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يناير 2010)

*طيب لى سؤاا خر مش عارف صح ولا غلط اصلا السؤال*
*انا قريت ان المسيح كان على الصليب هو الذبيحة وهو الكاهن وقدم نفسه ذبيحة للاب السماوى *
*سؤالى هل يقبل الله الاب ذبيحة قد تمت خارج الهيكل؟*
*وماذا الان عن المسيح فهو كان على رتبة الكهنوت الهارونى فكيف كان كاهنا هارونيا وهو من سبط يهوذا؟*


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *سؤالى هل يقبل الله الاب ذبيحة قد تمت خارج الهيكل؟*


 

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكاهن وهو الذبيحة. 

كانت ذبيحة الخطية أى الثور الذى هو عن خطية رئيس الكهنة، والتيس الذى هو عن خطايا الشعب كانت تحرق بلحمها وعظمها وجلدها حرقا كاملاً *خارج المحلة*، وليس على مذبح المحرقة داخل خيمة الاجتماع أما السبب فى ذلك فيرجع إلى أن:

1-الخطية مكروهة جداً لدى الله لذا لا تقدم على مذبح الله.
2-ليعلم الشعب أن جزاء الخطية هو الحرق بالنار فالحيوان حرق عوضاً عن الإنسان.
3-حرقها بعيداً عن المحلة أو المدينة كان إشارة إلى إزالة الخطية بعيداً "كبعد المشرق عن المغرب، ابعد عنا معاصينا" (مز 103: 12)

هذا جميعه تم فى المسيح الذى قدم ذاته عنا ذبيحة خطية... خارج أورشليم. الحيوانات التى يدخل بدمها عن الخطية إلى الاقداس بيد رئيس الكهنة تحرق أجسامها خارج المحلة. لذلك يسوع أيضا لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب... (عب 13: 11، 12).

والمسيح كرئيس كهنة يتوسط بين الله والناس *بالهيكل السماوي غير المصنوع بيد إنسان *( عب إص 9 و 10). 



شمس الحق قال:


> *وماذا الان عن المسيح فهو كان على رتبة الكهنوت الهارونى فكيف كان كاهنا هارونيا وهو من سبط يهوذا؟*


 
لقد عمل بولس الرسول جاهدا في رسالته الى العبرانيين حتى يبرهن لهم دون أي شك تفوق الرب يسوع على أعظم المقدسات اليهودية : فهو أعظم من الملائكة (اصحاح 1و 2) وموسى (إصحاح 3) ويشوع ( 4: 1- 11) وبعد ذلك هارون وملكيصادق وكل الكهنوت الهاروني (4: 12 حتى 10 : 23).


----------



## انت الفادي (18 يناير 2010)

*بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين..

عزيزي شمس الحق:
لا يوجد فرق بين الكهنوت الهاروني و كهنوت السيد المسيح و كهنوت مكلي صادق من جهة التعيين..
ساحاول ان اشرح لك الموضوع بطريقة مبسطة
تعيين الكهنوت من سبط لاوي لم يتم لمجرد ان الله يريد الكهنوت من هذا السبط فقط و لا غير. بل تم التعيين من الله لمجرد الحفاظ علي النظام و تعليم البشر تسيير الامور بنظم معينة..
بمعني اخر لو نظرت لاختيار الله شعب اسرائيل لخروج كل النبوئات و تطبيق خطة الخلاص ليس ناتج عن ان الله يريد هذا الشعب دون عن غيره.. بل هو ناتج عن ان الله يريد ان يعطي نظاما للبشر حتي يعرفوا طريقهم بسهولة..
فلو لم تكن النبوئات محصورة في شعب معين و و فئة معينة لكان كل من هب و دب قال انا نبي.. و حتي يعطينا الله الفرصة و المجال لمعرفة الحقيقة و اتباع الطريق الصحيح قام بأستخدام طريقة التعيين و التخصيص فقط من اجل تسهيل الطريق للعقول البشرية حتي لا تتوه..
و لكن في الاول و الاخير يتم التعيين من الله نفسه وليس من شخص اخر..
و هذا الطريق هو محصور من الجهة البشرية علي سبط لاوي حتي لا يأتي كل من قرأ كلمتين من العهد القديم و يقول انا كاهن.
و كما نعرف ان للكهنة سلطان ليس ببسيط علي الشعب.

و من قدم لك هذا السؤال اقدر ان افهم من سؤاله انه قبل او تقبل كهنوت ملكي صادق بدون اشكال و لكنه معترض علي كهنوت السيد المسيح.
فلماذا التفريق عزيزي؟؟
ملكي صادق ليس من سبط لاوي كما السيد المسيح ايضا ليس من سبط لاوي.. 
و لكن التعيين جاء من الله و بأرادة الله..
اذن يمكننا ان نفهم من هذا الموضوع ان الكهنوت هو اما تعيين من الله اما بالتبعية من سبط لاوي..
بالتعيين من الله ( اي اختيار الله شخص معين سواء من سبط لاوي او من اي سبط اخر و يمسحه كاهنا)
او بالوراثة من سبط لاوي..
و طوبي لمن تم اختياره من قبل الرب.
اذن السيد المسيح اخذ كهنوته ليس بالوراثة بل بالتعيين و الاختيار و الاستحقاق ايضا.
فأذا قلنا ان هارون كأنسان يخطئ.. اما المسيح فهو لا و لم يخطئ.. 
فهو مستحق الكهنوت اكثر من هارون نفسه.


*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا للردود  الجميلة دي ...
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2010)

سؤال جميل...

أعتقد ان الموضوع ممكن يبقى ليه علاقة باختيار سبط لاوي للكهنوت...

أصلاً كان المفروض ان كل بكر من شعب إسرائيل يكون مقدس للرب...

لكن للسهولة، قال الله لهم "سآخذ سبط لاوي كله ليكون كله مقدس لي، بدلاً عن أبكار كل الأسباط" و لهذا ليس له نصيب في الأرض، و أصبح يوسف سبطين: افرايم و منسى...

عدد 3: 11 - 13

"11 و كلم الرب موسى قائلا:  12 وها إني قد أخذت اللاويين من بين بني إسرائيل، بدل كل بكر فاتح رحم من بني إسرائيل فيكون اللاويون لي 13 لأن لي كل بكر. يوم ضربت كل بكر في أرض مصر قدست لي كل بكر في إسرائيل من الناس والبهائم. لي يكونون. أنا الرب"

و بما أن المسيح هو فاتح رحم...و به انتهى الكهنوت الهاروني، فصار هو مستحق للكهنوت...

يا ريت لو حد يناقش أو يأكد أو يصحح كلامي...


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا قريت ان المسيح كان على الصليب هو الذبيحة *
> *وهو الكاهن وقدم نفسه ذبيحة للاب السماوى *
> *سؤالى هل يقبل الله الاب ذبيحة قد تمت خارج الهيكل؟*
> *وماذا الان عن المسيح فهو كان على رتبة الكهنوت الهارونى *
> *فكيف كان كاهنا هارونيا وهو من سبط يهوذا؟*


 

*المسيح الذبيحة *
أفسس 5 : 2 
وَاسْلُكُوا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ كَمَا أَحَبَّنَا *الْمَسِيحُ* أَيْضاً وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، قُرْبَاناً *وَذَبِيحَةً* لِلَّهِ رَائِحَةً طَيِّبَةً. 
​ 
*المسيح كاهن الأقداس السماوية (المسكن الحقيقي) كهنوت سماوي*
عبرانيين 8 : 2 
خَادِماً لِلأَقْدَاسِ *وَالْمَسْكَنِ الْحَقِيقِيِّ* الَّذِي *نَصَبَهُ* *الرَّبُّ* لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. 

عبرانيين 9 : 11 
وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، 
*فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ* وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ *الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ. *
​*كهنوت المسيح (كهنوت ملوكي) كاهن وملك في نفس الوقت*
بطرس الأولى 2 : 9 
وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجِنْسٌ مُخْتَارٌ، *وَكَهَنُوتٌ مُلُوكِيٌّ،* أُمَّةٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ، شَعْبُ اقْتِنَاءٍ، لِكَيْ تُخْبِرُوا بِفَضَائِلِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلْمَةِ إِلَى نُورِهِ الْعَجِيبِ. ​*كهنوت المسيح كهنوت أبدي لا يزول* *على رتبة ملكي صادق*
عبرانيين 7 : 24 
وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لَهُ *كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ*. 

عبرانيين 6 : 20 
حَيْثُ دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَسَابِقٍ لأَجْلِنَا، صَائِراً عَلَى *رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي* *صَادَقَ،* *رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*. 

​*كهنوت المسيح ليس كهنوت على رتبة هارون*
عبرانيين 7 : 11 
فَلَوْ كَانَ بِالْكَهَنُوتِ *اللاَّوِيِّ* كَمَالٌ - إِذِ الشَّعْبُ أَخَذَ النَّامُوسَ عَلَيْهِ - مَاذَا كَانَتِ الْحَاجَةُ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَنْ يَقُومَ كَاهِنٌ آخَرُ عَلَى *رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ،* *وَلاَ يُقَالُ* «*عَلَى رُتْبَةِ هَارُونَ*»

14 فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ *طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا،* الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئاً مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ. 

 
​​*


شمس الحق قال:




سؤالى هل يقبل الله الاب ذبيحة قد تمت خارج الهيكل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الكهنوت السماوي ... لا يُمارس على هيكل أرضي*
عبرانيين 9 : 11 
وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، 
*فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ* وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ *الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ. *
​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2010)

*كدا وضحت 100% شكرا جداا*


----------

